# Bitches be trippin



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

So. Met who i thought was an up standing individual.  Pretty,  had their LVN, good job (so I thought) and seemed like a kind hearted person. We began dating,  seeing each other regularly until one day I got a call at work she was losing her place.  Something about roommates and drugs( this should have been the first red flag) so I offered to let her move in with me.  Day after moving in she began to let her self go. House became a complete fucking mess,  dishes and food everywhere, just disgusting everywhere.  Couple days ago she tells me she's pregnant  on the outside I'm being supportive but in the inside I'm thinking wtf!!!! Now I'm sick with this slob! Next morning before work she tells me it's not mine.  She's been pregnant, and was scared to tell me lol... so I throw her out. Got her a hotel and 200 bucks so she could figure something out....... came home after work and literally all my shit is everywhere... no gear,  no money on my card,  nothing.  Had to cancel my card, get another one Sent out and note gotta have neighbor buddy watch the house. The bitch is still getting her shit shipped here,  things she bought with MY card.  Lmao anyway,  just wanted to let you guys know.  Careful who you trust


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

She's on the left


----------



## PZT (Sep 2, 2021)

fk the one on the right to get even


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

I've been with both lol


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

Unfortunately not at the same time


----------



## snake (Sep 2, 2021)

Seems like a good thing to do but never put milk out for the stray cat that shows up one night on the back porch.

Hope it works out my man. That sucks.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

Honestly I'm only pissed about my stuff, and my money.  Kinda relieved that she's gone


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 2, 2021)

Start by taking responsibility ... as a man you are responsible period ... you got into this situation through a string of bad decisions and doing the easiest thing at the time.

This situation will improve only when the quality of your decisions improve ... my intention here is not to blame you only to let you and other young men know decisions have consequences ... make the right (hard) decisions early on is always better ...


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 2, 2021)

snake said:


> Seems like a good thing to do but never put milk out for the stray cat that shows up one night on the back porch.
> 
> Hope it works out my man. That sucks.


That may be the greatest advice I've ever heard 👍


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 2, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Start by taking responsibility ... as a man you are responsible period ... you got into this situation through a string of bad decisions and doing the easiest thing at the time.
> 
> This situation will improve only when the quality of your decisions improve ... my intention here is not to blame you only to let you and other young men know decisions have consequences ... make the right (hard) decisions early on is always better ...


This isn't the first time that a woman has changed after moving in so I wouldn't exactly say the blame lies on him.

There's definitely a lesson to be learned here though 👍


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

For sure Bros.  I definitely made the wrong decisions, I do take full responsibility.  No one out this on me, but me.  I was thinking with the little head instead of the big one


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

It was just to fked up to not let yall know lol


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 2, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> It was just to fked up to not let yall know lol


Sounded like a scenario of one of those Jerry Springer episodes with a Maury Povich twist at the end....YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER..😂


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

Dude,  greatest feeling in the world when she said it wasn't mine!!! I did not wanna deal with her for 18 years


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Sounded like a scenario of one of those Jerry Springer episodes with a Maury Povich twist at the end....YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER..😂


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


>


Haha totally me on the inside


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 2, 2021)

Attractive women can make me lose all common sense. Glad to see I'm not the only one susceptible to this problem. 😁

We live and we learn.


----------



## supreme666leader (Sep 2, 2021)

snake said:


> Seems like a good thing to do but never put milk out for the stray cat that shows up one night on the back porch.
> 
> Hope it works out my man. That sucks.


better to leave the milk out for her on the porch than to shoot it in her.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 2, 2021)

Bitches ain't shit but hos and tricks.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

The blonde in the pic just called me lmao!!! Does this mean your single now??!! 


OMG dude lol


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

Don't work until 4.... plenty time


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 2, 2021)

Hmmmmm sounds like poor planning…
I think the Beastie Boys made a song about her..
She’ Crafty..


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 2, 2021)

This for all the old heads.. Throw Back!!!


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

Could be a set up, not sure which ones showing up at my house lol


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 2, 2021)

@JakeRuss91 tell Hoe #2 "no".

You're a mess. She's friends with a mess. She somehow sees this as the right time to make a move? She's bad news!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> Dude,  greatest feeling in the world when she said it wasn't mine!!! I did not wanna deal with her for 18 years





JakeRuss91 said:


> The blonde in the pic just called me lmao!!! Does this mean your single now??!!
> 
> 
> OMG dude lol


Run away from that entire crowd of women... As fast as you can. 😂


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> Dude,  greatest feeling in the world when she said it wasn't mine!!! I did not wanna deal with her for 18 years





JakeRuss91 said:


> The blonde in the pic just called me lmao!!! Does this mean your single now??!!
> 
> 
> OMG dude lol


$100 says that he makes the same mistake again. 💵💵💵


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> $100 says that he makes the same mistake again. 💵💵💵


Shhh, were supposed to sit back and enjoy popcorn and ice cream. We aren't supposed to say our inside thoughts out loud. 😂


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> $100 says that he makes the same mistake again. 💵💵💵


Haha I left actually lol.  I did think about it though.


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> Haha I left actually lol.  I did think about it though.


LIES!!!


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

In the car as we speak lol


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2021)

I want that hat..  not even joking 😂


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm a manager there lol


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

So she also ran through my freezer and fridge... in doing so she unearthed some deer tenderloins i had stashed lol.  Guess I should thank her


----------



## PZT (Sep 2, 2021)

seriously get nudes of the one on the right. Shes pretty fkin hot bro


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 2, 2021)

Sounds like you got yourself in a reasonable sized mess there..


----------



## PZT (Sep 2, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Sounds like you got yourself in a reasonable sized mess there..


he gonna make a mess of that other bishes puzzy. Thats what he gonna do


----------



## PZT (Sep 2, 2021)

seriously cheering on OP to smash bish on right again


----------



## PZT (Sep 2, 2021)

OP have you creampied both?


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 2, 2021)

@PZT It's not worth getting your dick wet in toxic sewage.
He's stopping while he's ahead, that's much better than laying with crazy.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

PZT said:


> seriously get nudes of the one on the right. Shes pretty fkin hot bro


She's smoking, just had a small ass though.  I'm an ass guy.... she's let me dip a finger or two in doggy before lol


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

PZT said:


> OP have you creampied both?


I cream everyone lol. Never pull out or strap up.  Russian roulette for life lmao


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 2, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> I cream everyone lol. Never pull out or strap up.  Russian roulette for life lmao


You're a mad man


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

I couldn't do it today.  She was bummed I wasn't here when she pulled up.  I told her I got called into work. Just need like 24 hours to get my head straight...buuuut then lol


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> You're a mad man


I have a problem


----------



## PZT (Sep 2, 2021)

smash city, yaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

She's coming on Saturday. Met her on pof


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 2, 2021)

Better be careful… Next thing you know.
Wham Bam your Dick falls off


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 2, 2021)

I know, it's a problem.  I already take forever to finish, if I wore a rubber I never would


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 2, 2021)

There’s no feeling quite as rewarding and fulfilling than to sit down in an empty, quiet house with brand new locks on the doors!

Sometimes it’s hard to get rid of em! One time I literally moved out of my own place and came back a month later hoping she got the message


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Run away from that entire crowd of women... As fast as you can. 😂


I heard Kanye before I even got to the end.


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> She's coming on Saturday. Met her on pof


You do know that this one is crazy too, right?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You do know that this one is crazy too, right?


They say if you have to ask....

😂


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Sep 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You do know that this one is crazy too, right?


I'd put money on it. You can see it in the eyes.


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 3, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> She's coming on Saturday. Met her on pof


Pics or it never happened


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You do know that this one is crazy too, right?


She's not moving in lol.  Just a little meat socket is all


----------



## 69nites (Sep 3, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> She's coming on Saturday. Met her on pof


Got a thing for crackheads?


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 3, 2021)

69nites said:


> Got a thing for crackheads?


Whoa whoa, I date classy ladies sir


----------



## Xxplosive (Sep 3, 2021)

Did she at least toss your salad?


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 3, 2021)

Unfortunately no lol


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 3, 2021)

Bro, learn your lesson. If you are single:

1. Never let them move in. 
2. Never give them a key
3. Never leave them alone in your house

You got off easy.  I made the mistake of letting one move in, once.  In my defense I was recently divorced at the peak of my alcoholic days, but that's an excuse for extremely poor judgement.

My situation involved, in no particular order, law enforcement, a night in county jail in a major city, me, not her( hostile environment, not a nice county jail at all), lawyers, 10K damage at least to my property, 2 attempts to off me (pretty weak half assed attempts to electrocute me), 2 military commands, one wanted and court marshal vs NJP (thankfully NJP won out), a 2 hour ass ripping from a 3 star admiral, a 3 hour interrogation( in an actual fkng locked interrogation room) by NCIS (Navy Criminal Investigative Service) that I might be a spy, and a trip to 30 days outpatient alcohol rehab.

Just recapping highlights here.  Sooo, you got off fkng lucky, learn your lesson and don't make the same stupid fkng mistake again.  I say this with the best wishes and intent brother.

Oh, and for you CA guys, once you let someone move in, good luck getting them out.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 3, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Bro, learn your lesson. If you are single:
> 
> 1. Never let them move in.
> 2. Never give them a key
> ...


Damn, that b**** f'd you hard brother. Sorry to hear that, but glad to see that you came out on top when it was all said and done.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Damn, that b**** f'd you hard brother. Sorry to hear that, but glad to see that you came out on top when it was all said and done.


In the end it's a speed bump.  Miserable year, but still a blip.  I'm where I'm at while those involved are still living their shitty lives.  A wise man learns from his mistakes, a wiser man learns from the mistakes of others. Stay safe fellas


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Sep 3, 2021)

To me it seems the OP is playing with fire and just daring it to burn him.


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> To me it seems the OP is playing with fire and just daring it to burn him.


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2021)

Here's my advice to you.... Don't sleep with these problems, just jerk off and get on with your day.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Here's my advice to you.... Don't sleep with these problems, just jerk off and get on with your day.


Yeah but my left hand just watches my right it get awkward. He doesn't want to participate!!


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 3, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> To me it seems the OP is playing with fire and just daring it to burn him.


You wouldn't be seeing... in all seriousness I need to change. 9 I've find nothing but think and I need to stop being a man whore lol.  Turning to a new page Bros, one that's not covered in jizz


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 3, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> You wouldn't be seeing... in all seriousness I need to change. 9 I've find nothing but think and I need to stop being a man whore lol.  Turning to a new page Bros, one that's not covered in jizz


Change doesn't start tomorrow, it starts now.
Proud of you for making healthier choices.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 3, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> You wouldn't be seeing... in all seriousness I need to change. 9 I've find nothing but think and I need to stop being a man whore lol.  Turning to a new page Bros, one that's not covered in jizz


You can be a hoe and still have a happy healthy life bro. I am living proof. 

It's all about setting boundaries and treating the ladies right.


----------



## RichardSilva (Sep 12, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> Unfortunately not at the same time


Yeah, you better write this experience here instead


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 28, 2021)

Juicey needs updates ..😤😤😤


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey needs updates ..😤😤😤


He died...


----------



## Kraken (Dec 28, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> There’s no feeling quite as rewarding and fulfilling than to sit down in an empty, quiet house with brand new locks on the doors!


This is why those electronic locks with codes are absolutely awesome. You can set a code for someone else, control when it works and when it does not and deactivate it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 28, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> She's on the left


She is even not hot, the friend on the right on the other hand...
Next time I suggest to not embarrass yourself any further and don't post pic. Thank you.


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 28, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> The blonde in the pic just called me lmao!!! Does this mean your single now??!!
> 
> 
> OMG dude lol


My man!


----------



## Fatkid (Jan 26, 2022)

JakeRuss91 said:


> She's on the left


I'm from nola I have lots of experience with hos like this. I could have taken one look and told you


----------



## Daron_e (Jan 27, 2022)

U should be happy she told u the kid wasn't yours...that shit could've played out a LOT worse than what u got trust me!


----------

